# purdy



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I cant get purdy connectors any more they stopped making them. I don't get it purdy connectors work so nice. Good thing I have 20 of them.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

10:1, if there isn't another source out there, there will be!


----------



## imaginethat (Apr 16, 2014)

Check Sherwin Williams. I'm pretty sure they still carry them.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

imaginethat said:


> Check Sherwin Williams. I'm pretty sure they still carry them.


that's were I get them...I called to get 20 more and she said there done making them


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Whats a purdy connector


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Whats a purdy connector


do you read any of my threads?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ya but its hard to remember everything lol I remember that thread now you told me to weld a ball bearing to it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Ice, they are still on their web site. So maybe if you contact them direct and show them your tools you could strike up a deal. $$$:yes:.

http://www.purdy.com/products/accessories/extension-poles/


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Hi Ice, they are still on their web site. So maybe if you contact them direct and show them your tools you could strike up a deal. $$$:yes:.
> 
> http://www.purdy.com/products/accessories/extension-poles/


they have seen my work...
Purdy Hi, Richard - we are still waiting to hear back from the warehouse team regarding your original direct message. We will follow-up on this as soon as possible, but it will most likely not happen until Monday. Sorry for the delay but hope this information helps. Thank you.
Unlike · Reply · 1 · Yesterday at 11:44am


----------

